# Almost Done



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I have been very busy lately running the duct work for my central dust collection system. I have a Grizzly 3hp single stage dust collector with dual cartridge filters (1 micron). There is one main 6" trunk that runs down the center of my shop suspended from the ceiling with six 45 degree 4" saddle taps. I ran 4" spiral duct off of those to each flex drop which are equipped with blast gates mounted to the wall. I only have two of the six drops run but I blocked all incomplete ports tonight and tested the system on my planer. I figured that it would be my most demanding piece of equipment so if that worked well the rest should too. It worked great! I can't wait to get the rest of the drops run.

One thing I did I feel needs special mention. I purchased the Rockler Dust Right system with a plan in mind. I wanted to have one of my drops be for the sweeper wand for cleaning up the floor. I set it up so this drop serves 4 purposes. I can us it to sweep the floor or hang the attachment from the wall brackets with the opening facing the room and use it as a floor sweep. The drop comes down between my jointer and planer so I can easily attach to either one of them. I need to wheel them away from the wall to use them anyway so I figured they could share a port. I will also have a Dust Rite attachment at my bench for vacuuming up dust on my bench or hooking up to a downdraft table I plan on making. 

I will post pics when it is completed.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

What kind of blast gate are you using? I got some plastic ones that I'm not 100% happy with.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Treeoflifestairs.com said:


> What kind of blast gate are you using? I got some plastic ones that I'm not 100% happy with.


I got metal ones from Rockler. I like the gates but the mounting brackets are a pain in the butt because the hose clamps are what hold the blast gate in place on the wall bracket. This means you need 12 hands to get both hoses in place an hold them there while you tighten two clamps. A real pain!


----------

